# ajouter une route statique



## PunKeR77 (31 Mai 2006)

Bonjour a vous,

Tous est dit dans le sujet mais je préfère précisez un peu. Des employés de la boite ou je travaille ont besoin de se connecter par vpn. Cependant je dois ajouter une route statique pour ajouter un sous-réseau accessible par vpn. Je ne conais pas la commande pour créé une route statique quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ??


----------



## bompi (31 Mai 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue.

Pour ajouter une route, tu peux utiliser, dans le Terminal, la commande ... "route" !!
Fait un 'man route' pour davantage de détails.

Je redirige vers le forum Unix car c'est plus de la tambouille Unix qu'autre chose.


----------

